# One of those aaarrrrgghhhhhhh moments



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sure I'll get over it but right now, aaarrrrrggggggghhh is the ony thing I can think. I'm usually totally not that botherd about pregnancy announcements. Even baby scan pics on ** annoy me more becaue they are gross and unneccessary rather than the pain etc but yesterday on the lovely ** I discovered that my 17 year old great nephew (who is a chavvy little **** of gigantic proportions) has got his 16 year old equally chav girlfriend pregnant. It was a status update along the lines of OMG chavetta is up the duff WTF type update followed by lots of comments along the lines of "like no way" and clearly the kid isn't planned or particularly wanted but its like "what happens innit". Chavvy himself was brought up by my aunt as he was born to my stupidly beyond stupid cousin at the age of 17 so history is well and truly repeating itself. Seriously do these people never learn?. I know the kid will be looked after well by my aunt or cousin whohas just become a father again by woman number (lord even knows) so will be a father and grandfather to two children under 18 months, but the point is why. Seriosuly why, Ive been through five IVF cycles ffs and not one has stayed, meanwhile chavvy boffs some slapper and oooh baby. Life just isn't fair.

Like I said aaarrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh

Maisy


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally get it. My husbands niece has just had a baby - really young and basically now waiting for a council house.
I really resented the whole thing especially my hubbie who was like 'mistakes happen' ,!!! I was like, no, in this day and age they don't!
On the more positive side, my resentment faded once they had the baby. I kind of now feel sorry for them -their life is now set at such an early age ! But I could do without the daily ******** comments about how happy everyone is - especially as they know our situation! I have no words of wisdom about the fairness of it all but gradual acceptance slowly sets in.. Living with the raw pain is not possible..


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Maizy

I can see why you'd be upset - deep breaths! 
On a similar note, I have a friend who I'm not as close to anymore, and I emailed her the other day to tell her I was pregnant. we are both nearly 40 and after my history this baby is a true miracle although she doesn't know about the IVF. anyway she emailed me back to ask 'how long did it take you to conceive? me and DH have been falling out a lot recently, I'm 70% certain I don't want a baby but think I might just try and see what happens, I've been reading on line and think I've got till I'm 43 fertility wise'. well after lots of swearing from me I decided I was going to press delete and not reply, for the sake of my sanity!

my hubby has a saying that people don't get the luck that they deserve, good luck and bad luck just floats around and lands indiscriminately on people. too true. 

Nicxx


----------

